
Show HN: I made a simple Python/Flask clone of IMDb - Kortaggio
http://ga-movie-info.herokuapp.com
======
cocobolo
As far as I can tell, this is no better than IMDB except for its superior feel
of design. Even regarding design most people like to go with minimalist these
days.

I understand that this is development version, what kind of search are you
using as I could'nt match "grave of fireflies" but got a hit with "grave of
the fireflies".

Here are some things that could consider to differentiate from IMDB. Most
often the reason I go to IMDB would be for their rating, but the rating system
is based on averages with probably some varying weights for the
respondents(critics). But what I care more about is not what people have
rated, but I would want to know what is the average rating my friends have
given or even a certain group of like minded people have marked, this could be
a more appropriate way for understanding ratings. This way I would'nt have to
go about cursing IMDB every time I watch a movie.

------
Nadya
I never have too much to say beyond "cool" for these sorts of things. So a few
comments to help improve the site is the best I can do.

A little too much motion going on in the background with just enough jitter to
give me a headache. It might be better if it could be made buttery smooth or
perhaps slower scrolling to try and reduce the jitter? I _like_ the effect you
were going for though! It's the smoothness of the animation that causes the
problem for me.

"Did you mean?" would be very helpful for searches. I typed "Pupl Fiction" on
accident. Movies with more complicated names or tricky-to-spell words might be
difficult to search.

~~~
Kortaggio
Thanks for the feedback! I settled on the current speed after showing it to my
friends, but it seems like your computer is rendering it in a different
framerate leading to the jitter. Do you know of a way I can increase the CSS
animation framerate without changing the speed? Otherwise I'll just reduce the
speed to reduce jitter.

I have autocomplete on my to-do list for features but decided to _just ship
it_ before the scope of the project got out of hand. Thanks for the
suggestion.

~~~
Nadya
I'm at work so can't help further - but "transform: translateX()" should be
used instead of positioning relatively to the left/right for movement. It will
make it a _lot_ more smooth. Unfortunately it moves your "strips" over the
static background image and breaks the effect. Adding a repeat-x; to them
didn't'fix that problem.

I'm sure it's fixable but I can't think of how offhand, and as mentioned... at
work. But that should be a good starting point for you. :)

Always good to _just ship it_! I half-figured it was on a to-do list given the
nature of the project.

~~~
Kortaggio
That's a good idea, I'll look into it. Thanks!

